# DNS Sever.....And Computer Performance



## Tom738 (Jun 1, 2010)

Even if not technically malware, your ISP (or router company) can certainly bungle DNS management. Router companies frequently hijack your traffic to show ads these days on missed connections, and ISPs know it's another source of revenue as well... if you ever have a problem, yes, it can be much better to find a reliable static set of DNS servers somewhere (a big company's or a schools or a good ISPs, for example). If you have an extra linux box lying around somewhere you can also always set up your own pretty easily.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Chrome has been having issues since Windows 10 came out, because Google & Microsoft is not playing well with each other.

If everything is fine with Firefox or Internet Explorer, it is better to go from the 64-bit version of Chrome and try the 32-bit version to see if that changes anything. Also the more extensions you have running. The slower the performance.


----------



## Nobr8ks (Sep 30, 2015)

ddawg16 said:


> I'm sure I'm not alone in the "My computer is getting slower and slower" issue.
> 
> Well...I think I found one of the issues.
> 
> ...


Screw DNS, let's talk Jeep's...

Thinking of doing a Big Bear run or Cleghorn this weekend. I've got lockers and a winch...


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

Man, I've been itching to go mudden. 
I don't live anywhere near California though.

I just switched my anti virus and malware.
Every things fine now.
It found 5 trogens, whatever that is.

How do you check the DNS.?


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

Nobr8ks said:


> Screw DNS, let's talk Jeep's...
> 
> Thinking of doing a Big Bear run or Cleghorn this weekend. I've got lockers and a winch...





ron45 said:


> Man, I've been itching to go mudden.
> I don't live anywhere near California though.
> 
> I just switched my anti virus and malware.
> ...


Oh man....I've got a broken collar bone. And I still need to hook up the front shaft on my CJ. The 2-story addition has pushed the jeep to the back burner....and I still have that D44 Flat top sitting on my driveway waiting for me to finish it.

I've got the ARB in the rear....can't decide if I want to go selectable in front or just a good ol' Detroit?

Oh...DNS....getting back on topic....

Check your adapter properties....under IP4 settings, you can select DHCP or static for your IP address....below that is your DNS.

Just so you know, 2 days in a row without a single delay. BIG difference.


----------



## Tom738 (Jun 1, 2010)

ddawg16 said:


> Oh man....I've got a broken collar bone. And I still need to hook up the front shaft on my CJ. The 2-story addition has pushed the jeep to the back burner....and I still have that D44 Flat top sitting on my driveway waiting for me to finish it.
> 
> I've got the ARB in the rear....can't decide if I want to go selectable in front or just a good ol' Detroit?
> 
> ...


If you think it was set by malware, be sure to run malware scanners as well. I see no reason why malware would change the DNS setting and then just clean itself off your computer. 

It is also possible that someone configured it up to use a static DNS at some point, maybe if the ISP's automatically assigned DNS server was bad at the time.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

Tom738 said:


> If you think it was set by malware, be sure to run malware scanners as well. I see no reason why malware would change the DNS setting and then just clean itself off your computer.
> 
> It is also possible that someone configured it up to use a static DNS at some point, maybe if the ISP's automatically assigned DNS server was bad at the time.


I ran the malware scanners first...ASC and Malwarebytes. It cleaned stuff up but didn't fix the DNS issue.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Try Farbar's minitoolbox. You can get it over at bleepingcomputer.com


----------



## Nobr8ks (Sep 30, 2015)

> Oh man....I've got a broken collar bone. And I still need to hook up the front shaft on my CJ. The 2-story addition has pushed the jeep to the back burner....and I still have that D44 Flat top sitting on my driveway waiting for me to finish it.
> 
> I've got the ARB in the rear....can't decide if I want to go selectable in front or just a good ol' Detroit?


Sounds painful... and bummer about your Jeep schedule.

I've got the Spartan in front, bit noisy on streets, fun off road though...

Getting back on topic... I use Google's DNS, mainly because EPG issues with my HTPC


----------



## Sdyess (Oct 12, 2015)

Do you rate your children?

I'm talking about my #2 son's computer.. but #1's is ok.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

Sdyess said:


> Do you rate your children?
> 
> I'm talking about my #2 son's computer.. but #1's is ok.


LOL

#1 = oldest....will be getting his grannies old puter next week
#2 = not as old as the oldest....got his older brothers puter....
#3 = girl....9 going on 20.....she is going to be trouble....she will not be allowed a computer.


----------



## Sdyess (Oct 12, 2015)

ddawg16 said:


> LOL
> 
> #1 = oldest....will be getting his grannies old puter next week
> #2 = not as old as the oldest....got his older brothers puter....
> #3 = girl....9 going on 20.....she is going to be trouble....she will not be allowed a computer.


Someone favors their men I see. :vs_no_no_no:

I kid, I kid.:vs_cool:


----------



## diyorpay (Sep 21, 2010)

Best solution for me:
Go to grc.com, freeware-->utilities-->DNS Benchmark
Download and run program from trusted Steve Gibson

Base results are on top 50 most popular public servers by speed. But then you can continue to advanced step of trying thousands. Takes about half an hour to run. Best (fastest servers for you) results are at the top of list.

Then in a browser, address your router, usually at 192.168.1.1
This is where all router and wifi settings are. You will need to know your router's name and login password. Somewhere in there, maybe under Advanced Settings, will be your primary and secondary DNS servers. This are Dynamic IP (DHCP) addresses. If this is all new to you, they were assigned by your service provider. There may be faster ones. Write down your original addresses in case you want them back. Then replace with fastest pair.
Save your changes in router. Test your speed.


----------



## Tom738 (Jun 1, 2010)

diyorpay said:


> Best solution for me:
> Go to grc.com, freeware-->utilities-->DNS Benchmark
> Download and run program from trusted Steve Gibson
> 
> ...


Your computer acts as a DNS client. It will do DNS lookups to the DNS server addresses it is configured to use. Ordinarily it gets those addresses from the router, which gets them from the ISP. Although the router can also be running as a DNS server, which does DNS lookups through the ISP, but answers your compter's DNS queries itself. But the DNS settings can be changed or configured differently at any level--you can change the computer's DNS settings, or the router's, or the ISP can change theirs, etc...


----------

